# nobody going to West Branch



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Why are all the local (Portage County) major tours avoiding West Branch?


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

In the spring it's a good fishing lake"Crappies"....The Summer---Way too many pleasure boaters on it to have a good day fishing......I have Ice Fished at the Branch before and did ok, but a good friend was there and reported the ice was like 4 Inches only........Great Muskie and Pike lake, decent population of Walleyes and Saugeyes ,not a bassin guy so can't help there.....Mind you this is only an opinion !


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

mc basselite will be going there the end of april i just havent set the schedule yet


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Can't get a field to make a payout...

It's a TOP venue for me as an angler- in the bottom four for me as a promoter. ( WB-Erie-PORTAGE-The RIVER!) lol

I'd LOVE to run Erie events too... 

We offered 100% returns at WB for years- never got above 41 teams... :C

Permits are restricted for WB tournaments to pre-memorial day and post labor day...kinda throws a wrench into things to begin with.

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mike! get that schedule out! been waiting all winter!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> mike! get that schedule out! been waiting all winter!


i will be working on it this weekend. i always wait till rorys schedule and x-sieries has thiers out so i dont set on any of them dates plus i started a new job a couple weeks ago. plus we will have to do some web work as this year the $460 up front wont be madatory but we will still lock the field out at 60 boats. teams that dont pay the $460 up front will have to pay $80 membership. teams paying up front is still $60


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah mike can't wait to see what schedule looks like. Couldn't fish mc last year due to boat issues (motors). Now that those are over "knock on wood" I am looking foward to fishing an affordable well run circuit. So please get that info out there whenever u can. Also will u be running the Saturdays again this spring before it changes to Thursday night on Berlin?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

mikeshookset said:


> i will be working on it this weekend. i always wait till rorys schedule and x-sieries has thiers out so i dont set on any of them dates plus i started a new job a couple weeks ago. plus we will have to do some web work as this year the $460 up front wont be madatory but we will still lock the field out at 60 boats. teams that dont pay the $460 up front will have to pay $80 membership. teams paying up front is still $60


Mike,
How many boats did you average last year?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Can't get a field to make a payout...
> 
> It's a TOP venue for me as an angler- in the bottom four for me as a promoter. ( WB-Erie-PORTAGE-The RIVER!) lol
> 
> ...


West Branch can be special in the fall (Sept,Oct.). Love that place late in the year!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the States criteria for making groups and clubs pull a permit?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lunker4141 said:


> Yeah mike can't wait to see what schedule looks like. Couldn't fish mc last year due to boat issues (motors). Now that those are over "knock on wood" I am looking foward to fishing an affordable well run circuit. So please get that info out there whenever u can. Also will u be running the Saturdays again this spring before it changes to Thursday night on Berlin?


yes we will be fishing some saturdays before we go to nites. thankx for the compliments.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> Mike,
> How many boats did you average last year?


we had 13 boats last year. with every one having to pay up front the payouit was on 13 even if a boat didnt show up. i have changed the rule to where guys dont have to pay up front and there is more interest this year. we will still lock out at 60 and as this grows we will see it grow.. when i stated the 10hp circuit we started with 12 the 1st year the second year we went to averaging 50 boats a tournament. are you comming out and joining us this year?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hopin to cash said:


> What is the States criteria for making groups and clubs pull a permit?


it seams to be just stark county so i wont be taking the 10hp to walburn any more. no way will i give them $100 to use the lake when every one else uses the park for free. when we was there we sold thier concesion stand out of food and pop and coffee so by them now wanting $100 for a permit they will also lose them sales .


----------



## RangerZ20 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sure would like to see a super noaa at Presque Isle?????????


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Me too!!! 

Between my boat, yours and the other maybe 23 that showed up we'd have a blast!!! lolol

Bigwater scares most, even more than WB...I dunno - it kills me!

nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

You know I'd be one of that 23 my friend!

Ding <-----one of the 6 that signed up for the NOAA Super River Rat Beatdown


----------

